# vw polo failed NCT on emission



## viz06 (9 Aug 2008)

My car failed emission on High Idle

Result                    Limits
Lambda: 0.922        (between 0.97 - 1.03)
CO 2.51%               < 0.3%
HC 290 ppm            < 200 ppm

Low idle (Passed)

Result                    Limits
CO 0.19%               limit < 0.5%

The guy who inspected the car told me it could be Catalyst Converter, not sure. 

How much should I be looking at to get this fixed. Is there any way I can check if its really the Catalyst Converter that has failed. Its 97 1.0 litre Polo.

Thanks


----------



## D1983 (9 Aug 2008)

You can start with the basiscs,when was the car serviced last?
Was the engine good and hot when you arrived at the test centre?,it looks to be running rich but it could be a number of things,process of elimination


----------



## viz06 (9 Aug 2008)

D1983,

Thanks for replying.

To be honest I got it serviced last year around June, thought of putting up for NCT and then deciding what to fix based on results. Regarding other point yes the engine was hot when it was taken in for testing, is this anything to do with results.

I know only the basics about Car so not sure whether its the Catalyst Converter which is at fault.


----------



## allthedoyles (9 Aug 2008)

The C Converter fails if the car is been driven with little fuel in tank all the time . if you only top up by say fiver each time, it ruins the c converter . make sure car is red hot before testing , arrive just at appointment time and dont hand over keys until you feel test is just about to start .Maybe you could try a different  test centre as well


----------



## D1983 (10 Aug 2008)

viz06 said:


> D1983,
> 
> Thanks for replying.
> 
> ...



Yea know it could be the cat but it could be a lot of other things.I had a Micra that failed on emissions recently,done a service on it and second time round it passed.Id start with checking the plugs etc and getting the emissions tested in a local garage,shouldn't cost too much.
All the results are reading high,so somethings not doing its job,try getting under the car and bang the exhaust where the cat is and see if you can hear it knocking around inside.


----------

